# Muzzle loaders- what's in your possible bag?



## SmokyMtnSmoke

I want to hear from both traditional and in-line shooters.

I want to know what all do you keep in your possible bag?

If you would share with your pictures that'd be ever better.

Not only am I wanting to know what all goes with you to the woods but I also want to see how you get it there.

For instance, I just got a 209 Variflame primer kit. I wanted to be able to have  the complete kit with me. So I primed all of the 209 adapters and placed them in a sealed plastic bottle. When I head out to hunt I load my In-line capper tool






I put extra CCI 400 small rifle primers in a plastic SD memory card holder and stuffed all of this int a large water tight pill bottle along with a desiccant pack to absorb moisture. 

I also have a few of the CVA Speed loaders





I about to put some soaked patches in another sealed pill bottle to have in the field.

Walmart had a TC handle that also fits my ramrod and it came with 2 brass jags...





I'll post some pictures of what I've assembled in a few days when I get back home. In the mean time I'd like to see what you carry with you.

Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus

This will be an interestin` thread, Smoke. I`ll get up some pics in a little while.


----------



## Flintrock

I have everything but when I go to the woods I keep it simple.
.
I take:
3    loaded speedloaders......75gr FFF with .451 patched round ball
1    ball starter
1    tiny plastic visen eye drop bottle to keep my priming powder.
   ( I do not want to loose my good primer) 
1    Leather cover to drape over the lock / primer ( if its raining)
1    hand warmer to place on top of the pan to heat off the  moister  when it is damp.
.
I keep a loading/bench rod in the truck with the normal ram rod in the riffle


----------



## JohnK3

I've got the same T/C ball starter/T-Handle
I carry speed loaders that hold the 209 and "start" the bullet.
Patches with bore cleaner.
A bore brush.

Sewing up a possibles bag out of some leather as one of my summer projects.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Very interesting topic.

I don't have a hunting bag made up, but when I go to the range I have several ALTOIDS cans with patches, some lubed , some oiled, some wet with cleaning solution and some dry. I have used a military web belt and a magazine pouch for a hunting bag and carried just the bare minimum.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I carry everything in a backpack along with a snake bite kit, a bee & wasp bite kit, rubber gloves and toilet paper. Bring it on.


----------



## wandering cowboy

Let me think.
 I keep a small flask of powder for the rifle, a tin of caps, a lock cover ( for those rainy days), a patchknife, nipple wrench and brush, powder and ball, and a worm.
That's pretty much all i THINK  but it's enough to get me thru the day !  LOL
Nathan


----------



## dawg2

I shoot a Traditions .50 Cal Flintlock Pennsylvania Rifle

Ball bag / 50 cal round balls
Pre-cut Patches
Worm / patch puller
4F Charging flask
Powder measure
Extra flints
Wrought iron screwdriver multi-tool
Extra Frizzen
Brass tinder box w/cloth, steel, flint
Pan brush and pick
Mainspring vise
Brass powder funnel
fouling scraper

(Obligatory knife is on belt and powder is in a horn)

I added a pic...but some have already seen the "purse" (possibles bag  )  in other threads


----------



## DS7418

I shoot a T/C encore-50 calb inline:

 Cleaning patchs
 patch jag
 3-speed loaders w/holder
 1-extra load, sealed in a dry tube
 1-308 bore brush,,to retrieve lost patch in barrel
 1-extender jag
 small amount of bore-butter
 breech-plug removal tool
 T-Handle bullet starter
 T/C primer carrier,,6 -209 caps
 1-Large zip-lock,, to store items in case of rain.
 Toilet paper
 bug spray


----------



## dawg2

but...
I can not find the little indented piece of brass (2 of them) for making my own ball starter.  What is it called and where can I get two?  The plastic ballstarter I have works well, but is a little hard on the eyes...I want to make one with a wooden shaft and antler handle...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

54cal Hawken...

Ball puller
Jag
4 loaded speed loaders
Ball Starter
Pre-lubed patches (Bore Butter) in small container
Multi-pliers
Bore Brush and couple mops


----------



## Nicodemus

dawg2 said:


> but...
> I can not find the little indented piece of brass (2 of them) for making my own ball starter.  What is it called and where can I get two?  The plastic ballstarter I have works well, but is a little hard on the eyes...I want to make one with a wooden shaft and antler handle...



Dawg, you don`t have to have a brass tip, none of mine do. I have made quite a few, usin` either osage or hickory rod, with an antler handle. I just chamfer the end a little and indent the center of the rod. 


Let`s not confuse a possibles bag with a shooters bag (riflemans bag), they are two different animals.

In my riflemans bag, I carry a small buckskin pouch with extra .490 lead balls, a small buckskin "wallet" with extra flints and a blacksmith made screwdriver, ball puller, cleanin` jag, patch puller, a small piece of tanned elkskin, a small corked glass bottle of rendered bear oil, and cotton cloth patchin` material. Attached to the strap and outside of the bag is a blacksmith made flashhole pick, deer antler powder measure, antler and wood short starter, and primin` horn. 

This sounds like a lot of stuff to tote, but it ain`t. It`s a small bag, and even with all this stuff, it`s lightweight. I can maintain, shoot, and clean my rifle with the contents of this bag. If you loook close, you can see it and my powder horn in my avatar. The powder horn is on my right side, the bag on my left. My possibles bag is hangin` with my powder horn.


----------



## Jim Thompson

encore 50 cal in line

in the field?

3 speed loaders with 250 gr shockwaves and 150 grains of 777
handful of primers
saturated cleaning patches/cleaning jag
dry patches
bullet puller (just added this lil necessity)
small flat head screwdriver again just added. last year after cleaning my TC I guess I put it back together too good and got in the blind the next morning and could not break it open! flat head would have solved issue


----------



## WTM45

Six speedloaders, Blackhorn 209 and MMP sabots with Hornday XTP bullets.  209 primers.  Nothing else necessary.


----------



## Sutallee

Shooting bag:

Rifle balls
Patches
Flints
Spare leather wrap for flints
Touch hole pick
Patch knife
Small container of patch lube/bore solvent
Cleaning jags
Ball puller
Patch puller
Fouling scraper
Muzzle cone for range rod
Short starter
Screwdriver
Rag
Hearing protection

That will get me started.  Don't even ask about what I have in the car.


----------



## Jack Ryan

To go hunting I don't carry a possibles bag, I just put a line capper and a couple or three speed loaders in my pocket. Some times just the shot in the rifle and a line capper with extra caps in my pocket


 May be a ball starter but that's it. Some times I don't even carry a second shot or may be carry my 44 as a back up if I feel the need for it.

This is the ball starter I use.






I drilled a little hole in the side to fit my ram rod so I can use it as a handle on the ram rod as well as a ball starter.


----------



## Jim Thompson

WTM45 said:


> Six speedloaders, Blackhorn 209 and MMP sabots with Hornday XTP bullets.  209 primers.  Nothing else necessary.



wait until you put the bullet in before the powder and dont have a breech plug wrench or a bullet puller...and oh btw you are tracking a 156" 11 point with a very very sparse blood trail!

did not happen to me, but did to bubbabuck last year and I had the luxury of listening to him cuss about it


----------



## whitworth

*Thanks for prompting my inventory*

Ball bag / 50 cal round balls
Pre-cut Patches
Worm / patch puller
Cleaning jag
Plastic 4F Charging flask
Brass 2F powder flask
wooden bullet starter (one sorry looking 35 year old one)
Powder measure( One is a T/C measure and the other is part of a cartridge -.375 H&H Mag.  Mentor shot big guns)
Extra flints
screwdriver
Pan brush and pick(mine is a safety pin and a toothbrush)
plastic powder funnel
small tube of WD40
small piece of extra leather(used to hold flint)
small jar holding homemade patching grease
plastic poly patches (used for hunting)
cloth patching 
Small diameter pvc pipe with ends(used for one load of powder-followup shot) (speed loader)  Mentor worked for a plumbing wholesale supply house.





Reminds me I need a new backup frizzen, just in case.  Never really wore many out, as my mentor taught me how to watch how the secured flint, tracks toward the frizzen on safe firing.  You never want to whack the frizzen, but just graze the frizzen so it sparks properly.  Saves on frizzens and flints.  

Possible Bag-
Once a beautiful leather "purse" handmade for the wife, then girlfriend.  Sat in her closet until I liberated it some thirty-four years, or so, ago, for my possible bag.  

Needs a little restoration worked.  

Have to check for my bullet puller and the small spray bottle I use for cleaning the bore, when hunting.  Rarely ever used on a hunt, but you never know.  I have a large tool box filled with muzzleloader stuff.  Have to do that inventory.  Maybe tomorrow.

A lot of this stuff I've been carrying in that bag for over thirty years.


----------



## WTM45

Jim Thompson said:


> wait until you put the bullet in before the powder and dont have a breech plug wrench or a bullet puller...and oh btw you are tracking a 156" 11 point with a very very sparse blood trail!
> 
> did not happen to me, but did to bubbabuck last year and I had the luxury of listening to him cuss about it



That would be a bad day!


----------



## Hoyt

If I'm going squirrel hunting I take a flat powder horn I made and put shot in it..then just take a small powder horn for the powder. Just put wads and overshot cards in my pocket.





Deer hunting I take a small priming holder I made from deer antler and a starter I made from deer antler. Also take a few extra balls in ball bag I made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also always carry extra flints in a flint pouch I made out of leather and a gator tooth along with a brush I made from antler and turkey beard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The patches I keep in a small plastic container.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hoyt, that is some nice plunder you have there.


----------



## Sutallee

Beautiful stuff, Hoyt.  Could you tell us abut the rifle?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Nicodemus said:


> Hoyt, that is some nice plunder you have there.



Amen Brother. Very nice plunder.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

I promised pics so here's what I've got put together for my in-line setup.

1. Here's the front stuffer. A CVA .50Cal Hunter Bolt Magnum

2. Here's the kit

3. My bullet choices

4. Bullet starter and rod handle with jag and adapter

5. The VariFlame Kit (209 adapters loaded w/ CCI 400 Small Rifle primers kept in the film bottle and extra primers in the SD mem card holder w/ a desiccant)


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Anyone else care want to show their setup?


----------



## pnome

I've only used this set-up one season and I'm still new to muzzleloading but here is what I go with:








Guns: .50 caplock Hawken Carbine & .44 Colt 1860 Army

I load the revolver with 5 'rounds', leaving the sixth cylinder empty for the hammer to rest on.  The only thing I carry extra for this this is some #10 caps in a small plastic bottle.  So, I've got basically no way to reload it.  It's only for backup and 5 shots from it are more than enough for a day's hunt.





For the Hawken I carry 6 "speed loaders" loaded with 80grains of GOEX black powder, one Hornady Great Plains Bullet each.  They also have a place to hold a cap.   So basically, 6 reloads.  I also carry a bullet starter.  All in a small camera bag.


----------



## dawg2

pnome said:


> I've only used this set-up one season and I'm still new to muzzleloading but here is what I go with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns: .50 caplock Hawken Carbine



Gotta love a Hawken!


----------

